# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Ничто ничего не стоит. Ничего никому не нужно

## =( ^_^)=

Радуемся бессмысленности существования и неизбежности смерти просматривая видеролик.

----------


## =( ^_^)=



----------


## =( ^_^)=

Я считаю, что просмотр данного материала благотворно влияет на людей, которые хотят умереть по пустякам. 
Это заставляет ценить то, что имеешь, имея ввиду жизнь. Потому что каждый может рассуждать обо всем тут, и боготворить свои диванные теории.

----------


## Статист

В первом видео два момента задели.
 Когда чернокожий обнимается с девушкой, она уходит, а потом стреляется.
 И когда парень от электричек сигает! Реакция отличная)

----------


## =( ^_^)=

Подниму.

----------


## Traumerei

странно,когда я нажала на видео-меня перенесли на какой-то сайт с роликами,где эротика перемешивается со смертью...довольно-таки странное сочитание  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
но ещё более интересно,что стыдно от этого почему-то мне...

----------


## Просто Ирина

Ребят, простите все, кого задену(. Но, просматривая видео с суицидами (или попытками - не знаю, что там к чему) у меня (да простит меня Господь, это же люди, такие же, как я и мои дети!) возникает только одна мысль: НУ И ДЭБИЛ!!!((( Причем не в смысле "больной", а "дурной донельзя". Так прос...ть свою жизнь! Даже помереть не смогли по-человечески, достойно... эх... не дай Бог никому(((. Вот что чувствуют их родители теперь, глядя на это убожество?! - На фига ж я тебя родил(а), морального удода?!
А боковые на панельке справа мертвецы с голыми писюнами?.. Такое чувство, что сайт называется "дЭбилы-извращенцы"(((.

----------


## Игорёк

У меня по ссылке избивают уголовников, после неудачного восстания, видимо где-то на зоне. Каким образом это связано с тематикой форума - непонятно. 

Просто Ирина



> На фига ж я тебя родил(а), морального удода?!


 Именно!! никто не просил рожать и воспитывать уродов. Родители получают то что заслужили (в большенстве случаев).

----------


## Troumn

> если-бы не было жизни то не было бы и страданий


 И счастья тоже.

----------


## Troumn

А мне кажеться оно того не стоит.

----------


## Troumn

Походу ничего не стоит ничему.

----------

